# The Shaking Patch Club



## The Omskivar (Jun 22, 2011)

A club to discuss your Shaking Patch warstories, whether it's just a particularly satisfying Audino slaughter or a successful Dragonite fishing hunt.  (Shaking Patch here refers to any dust cloud, shaking patch of grass, or ripple on the water.)

Just yesterday I had a spree of good captures.  After hunting for a Dragonite and postponing that, I found two Lumineon, a Kingdra, a Starmie and a Kingler by fishing, a Lapras by Surf on Village Bridge, and I ran smack into a Crobat outside the Giant Chasm.

I find the best place to hunt for shaking patches is Route 12, there's only a 70% chance of Audino, which is really low compared to other places.

*Member List:*
Omskivar
Mendatt
Squornshellous Beta
Rizadon
RespectTheBlade


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 22, 2011)

Yesterday I got three slowbro, a milotic, a dragonite, a tyranitar, a mamoswine, two whimsicott, a cinccino, and about thirty-seven audino. And a pansage.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 22, 2011)

Since time of writing I've got two Slowbro, a Milotic, Lanturn, and two more Emolga.  And a Sunflora that I don't really want.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jun 22, 2011)

I have found about eighteen thousand Audino, a couple of Emolga, one Excadrill, and a Basculin of whatever stripe it is I needed to find in ripply water. And nothing else. I'll sign up.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 22, 2011)

Resuming my Dragonite hunt after an unsuccessful Huntail hunt.  Nothing yet but a crapload of Basculin.

EDIT:  Level 64 Dragonair.  I slaughtered the damn thing by accident.  So then I ragequit and started to look for a high-level Throh, when I ran into a Tyranitar.  A nice even level 50.  Perfect.  Whittled it down with Kingdra, switched to Hydreigon to stall it, and reached for the "Bag" button...

_Got away safely!_

*WALLBASH*

Anyway, got a nice Gliscor for compensation, but I ended up settling for a lower-levelled Throh.  From, like, Pinwheel Forest.

Gonna keep up my Slowking hunt next.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

I got one pansear, one panpour, three emolga, two drillbur, one exadrill, three staryu, and about infinite Audinos


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

double post:

might i suggest making a social group for this? -_O"


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 24, 2011)

The best thing I've found so far was a shiny Excadrill. I've also found an unbelievable number of Audino, a Sawk (rare in white), a level 68 Kingdra, and a level 50 Gliscor, and a ~level 50 Mamoswine. Still looking for Dragonite, Tyranitar, and Metagross.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

I just found a Red striped basculin (rare in white) lv 60 something


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 24, 2011)

No Slowking, but I got a much higher-levelled Kingler than before and my Huntail.  And a Lanturn and Floatsel of lower levels than I'd have liked.

Also avenged my accidental Tyranitar miss.  Now I'm hunting down a Wigglytuff.  Then probably to Giant Chasm.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

Omskivar, have you made a social group for this?

and i've caught a bunch of audinos. D=


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 26, 2011)

I've slaughtered countless numbers of Audino in training, but I've also found Drifblim and Crobat. I'm training the Crobat right now to be a competent flier so I don't have to keep switching my party around for a level 22 Tranquill that's my current flier XD


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 27, 2011)

I got my Mamoswine, Metagross, Ninetales, Unfezant, Wigglytuff, and Honchkrow, but STILL no Slowking.  I don't have the patience for it anymore.  The sight of a Slowpoke makes me a wee bit nauseous.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 28, 2011)

I just got Wailmer, Sealeo, and Dratini from little patches in water. Evolved them all to final form. =P


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 7, 2011)

Mamoswine, Metagross, Emolga, Jellicent and bunches of Audinos.


----------



## Green (Jul 7, 2011)

metagross, mamoswine, drilbur, excadrill, kingdra, starmie, milotic, feebas, audino, emolga, clefable.

generally everything but jellicent iirc


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2011)

Joining

I found a shiny Throh in Black! ((where you can only get Sawk))


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 8, 2011)

Wargle said:


> Joining
> 
> I found a shiny Throh in Black! ((where you can only get Sawk))


Myth. You can only get Sawk in Black normally. Throh is an uncommon Pokemon, i.e. shaking grass, etc. They're not exclusive.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a Crobat, two Audinos (strictly speaking four, because my two Audinos laid Eggs and more Audinos came out) and a Pansage


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have MILLIONS


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 12, 2011)

I FOUND A DRAGONITE, MY GOD


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 16, 2011)

Found a Clefable, didn't know they were there o3o also I finally got that Slowking


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

HECK YEAH. Finally found that Pansage.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

Found a Pansear in a shaking grass long ago.

After that, got a pansear from that girl in the dream yard.

__________
O_______O


----------

